# Bug out slingshot



## Jps42 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have building a bug out bag and wanted a slingshot in it. I used a old no name commercial slingshot and came up with this. Right now I have some real light target bands on it. But it sure is accurate. On the fork tip I put a aiming point on it. It's pretty much dead on out to 15 yards or so.

Sorry for the typo in the title, dang autocorrect.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks nice, looks like maybe a Daisy sling and the tubes used to cover the wire frame.

Like the tie and of course the lanyard :- )

The bands you are using are used by many folks in a 2x2x2 configuration or a 3x3x3 set up for more power..... Nothing wrong with good quality # 64 rubber bands.... Ask the guys that have taken more game then I ever will on this forum :- )

wll


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice setup.


----------

